# Gewicht > Overgewicht >  Als ik afval gaat er vet weg bij mijn neus?

## amsterdammer

hallo

ik ben een jongen van 18 en ben strikt bezig met afvallen en ben inmiddels 20 kg afgevallen,

maar nu is mijn vraag? als ik afval gaat er ook vet weg bij me neus, het lijkt alsof er nog veel vetgehalte is in mijn neus

mvrg

----------

